# complementary therapies - more harm than good?



## KatieJ

I am keen to find out what the medical profession recommend with regard to reflexology as a complementary therapy during fertility treatment. 

I am just about to start my second cycle of ICSI and have been having reflexology over the last couple of weeks to get my body 'ready'.

However I need to know whether I can do any harm once I start a) down-regging, b) stimulating and c) once I'm on the 2ww.

Any advice?  I'd be keen to carry it on if I could because I find it relaxing.
Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Andrea1974

Hi Katie,

On my 6th IVF attempt I decided to give reflexology a go and started having this twice a week 3 months before treatment.  My reflexologist was not qualified in infertility and so was dubious about treating me once I'd started down regging so I did stop, but hey look where it got me!!

I think if you go to a reflexologist that is used to treating clients for infertility they may know more about when you can and can't have treatment.  I know some ladies have had reflexology all the way through their treatment.

Good luck!

Andrea x


----------



## Zippy121

Hi,
I had reflexology through my ICSI cycle but she didnt stimualte the ovaries when I was down regging. I also had reiki to help calm me down.
Zippy


----------

